# Świat wyglądał wokół nas



## Oleg68

What does mean a line Świat wyglądał wokół nas? 

Kiedyś było pięknie tak
Stworzyliśmy własny raj
Wszystko było jak ze snów
Świat wyglądał wokół nas
*Myślę o tobie by Kombii*


"The world looked like around us" sounds odd.
My guess it means "It seemed the world was turning around us". What do you think?


----------



## jasio

In Polish it sounds equally odd.


----------



## zaffy

jasio said:


> In Polish it sounds equally odd.


----------



## Oleg68

I  know that sometimes it's difficult to understand song lyrics. When we say in Russian "the world turns around you" it means that "you are the most important thing in the world". Maybe Świat wyglądał wokół nas means the same here?


----------



## Ben Jamin

Oleg68 said:


> What does mean a line Świat wyglądał wokół nas?
> 
> Kiedyś było pięknie tak
> Stworzyliśmy własny raj
> Wszystko było jak ze snów
> Świat wyglądał wokół nas
> *Myślę o tobie by Kombii*
> 
> 
> "The world looked like around us" sounds odd.
> My guess it means "It seemed the world was turning around us". What do you think?


"Świat wyglądał wokół nas" without a qualifying supplement is meaningless.  It means exactly the same as "мир выглядел вокруг нас".
The qualifying supplement  could be for example "cudnie" (beautiful) or "jak z bajki" (like from a fairy tale). The last  line is gibberish. The whole text makes an impression of being written by an inept, wannabe poet.


----------



## Oleg68

''Мир выглядел вокруг нас" sounds odd and wrong in Russian. "Мир выглядел прекрасно..." is fine. 
"The world was beautiful" or "the world was turning around"? Which one would you choose?
I just try to translate that song into Russian.


----------



## Ben Jamin

Oleg68 said:


> ''Мир выглядел вокруг нас" sounds odd and wrong in Russian. "Мир выглядел прекрасно..." is fine.
> "The world was beautiful" or "the world was turning around"? Which one would you choose?
> I just try to translate that song into Russian.


As I wrote, *Świat wyglądał wokół nas* has no sense i Polish either. How will you manage to translate a meaningless text?


----------



## Oleg68

OK. I thank all of you!


----------



## haes

He doesn't sing  Świat wyglądał wokół nas but Świat *wirował *wokół nas. Was turning around us, whirled around us. It makes perfect sense


----------



## Oleg68

haes said:


> He doesn't sing  Świat wyglądał wokół nas but Świat *wirował *wokół nas. Was turning around us, whirled around us. It makes perfect sense



I supposed that. I'll correct my translation.

Thank you very much, haes!


----------

